# Reptile pic



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Messing around this weekend taking some pics. This is little Buster the Blue Tongued Skink.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

gotta love man with ink and reptiles and bikes  Diane you are a lucky woman  Is a good lookin dragon  Thanks for shairng


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Tye! You rock.......


Oh, now i've had my Tye fix for the day...much better.....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

((hugs)) good, I totally enjoy our convo's  hahah totally wanna pet that guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cool do they get much bigger?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Such a tease. Lovin buster.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He shouldn't get too much bigger, fatter maybe! :roll:

And I learned the tease stuff from Tye....ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

googed it,thats way cool,they had one in costa rica,it's the litter skink.similar in coloration I thought,yet it was smaller and patterned diff.
thats cool.had I not become so enamored with moving to costa,I'd have started A rep collection.we've always had them.from small gators to large pythons.
oh yeah,I'm partial to tegus


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave, I am not a tease, I am just a huge flirt  There is a difference, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Too cool I love skinks. I had a girdle tailed skink named Wes Mantooth. He was such a jerk he hated my friend and any time he saw her he'd hiss and blow bubbles at her. lol I've never seen such a moody lizard in my life.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

kg420 said:


> Too cool I love skinks. I had a girdle tailed skink named Wes Mantooth. He was such a jerk he hated my friend and any time he saw her he'd hiss and blow bubbles at her. lol I've never seen such a moody lizard in my life.


maybe his name was bubbles,and you didn't know it,and he was tryin to get her to blow "bubbles".


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. That's too funny kg. N tye- u don't gotta lie to kick it  lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL yea he was a crack up.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's it, I have to dig into my old pics and get the one of HOSS, my Burmese python, coming down the stairs. She was at least 16 ft. long in that particular pic. And when I let her out, every, and I mean every household pet from parrot to doberman were put away. I was bit, bad, by her while throwing a thawed out rabbit in her cage. She managed to get two or three coils around my upper chest and arm area until I yelled for my dad to get some hydrogen peroxide ( it was all I could think of, I was nervous) and pour some down her throat. Well, she didn't like it and yanked back off my forearm. That is when the pain began because a constrictors teeth, much like a shark, are pointed inward so some skin was being torn off my arm. But after a trip to the doctor, and the removal of some inbedded snake teeth, my arm healed nicely. Lesson: never think that a big "lazy" python, when hungry on a warm day, isn't quick enough to get hold of you when the air is full of the scent of prey I loved her Now, I won't even get into the very short ownership of a young Nile monitor, they are downright mean at times!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Becca  shhhhhhh

OMG Christian I am skeert now, lol. *smh* If it is big enough to eat rabbits I don't want it


----------

